# Fake Codd Bottle?



## scottf (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi all,

 I'm new to bottle collecting and a while back I started gobbling up all the codd bottles I could find at the antique malls ;-)  I was traveling in the panhandle of Texas last weekend and found two codd bottles at a cheap price so I bought them.  After getting them home and looking at them I realized that on the bottom of both bottles is etched "2000" ???!!!!!  The front of the bottle says "Victory"

 I thought Codd bottles were no longer produced after the 1930s but I think I was "had" on this purchase.  Does anyone have experience with any fake (or new) Codd bottles?  If so, can you tell me what to look for so I know I'm getting an old bottle?

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi scott, welcome to the forum.

 Those Codd's are not so much fake as just modern, they are Indian and probably not a lot older than 20 years or so.  If you compare them to your old codds you will see they are a lot thicker in the base and have an odd bottom and industrial marble thats different to the normal codd one.
 Nice to have an example of them anyhow as lng as you didn't  pay to much for them.

 PS they still use codd's in China and Japan [] .


----------



## scottf (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Irish.

 I did not know that Codd's are still being used.  I read somewhere that the use was prohibited due to sanitation issues.  I guess China and Japan do not have these concerns ;-)

 I'm fascinated by Codd's because I think the design was ingenious.  I didn't pay a lot for these Codd's so I will still enjoy them.

 Thanks again.


----------



## sikakila (Jul 11, 2005)

Soooo..ya like codds huh?? Me too, we have in excess of a couple hundred different makers of antique codds here in NEW ZEALAND, my collection of them dont look so bad!! keep diggin mate~ya never know what ya gonna find !


----------



## IRISH (Jul 11, 2005)

The modern Asian codds have a kind of plastic cover over the top so that must fix the sanitation problem.   Some of the old ones had a little disk of cork in the top over the marble too to stop dust getting onto the top of it, the only examples I've seen are those where whom ever opened it pushed the cork into the bottle with the marble [] .

 sikakila, welcome too the forum.
 Three codd nut's in the one thread hey [] .   Any chance you can post up a photo or two of your better codds ?  I've seen some first class marblies from NZ,  we have at least 5 or 6 thousand different codds here in Oz but I think you get as many if not more coloured and coloured marble/top codds as us (not fair [] ).


----------



## sikakila (Jul 11, 2005)

Hiya from New Zealand and thanks for the welcum! As soon as i  get my camera back from the rallies i'll post a pic(when i figure out how)  meantime heres a pic of my/dads collection...cheers


----------



## Tandy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Scottf,
               greetings from downunder. I am in complete agreement with all of what Irish has written, and I can add that they (the "modern" Codds) have been available from time to time in Adelaide.

 Sikakila, another welcome to the forum, and a question - have you ever come across any of these "modern" Codds being for sale in New Zealand?

 Cheers from Oz!!

 Tandy


----------

